# Help, newB to Rockport waters (bait?)



## Travelingwithbuddy (May 6, 2009)

As some of you know, I am pretty new to gulf fishing (I mainly do lake and stream), but lately I have been fishing on the shore (Airport beach, before the causeway, today at Goose Isl. pier & St. Charles Bay)... Nothing and I'm bored now. So now I want to use my fly fishing pole and go into the water... I guess that's called wading. 

The regular spinning-rod fishermen (not sure if my lingo is right or not) are telling me not to use my flies. Do I or don't I??? What kind of bait do I use??? Thanks in advance,


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

You can certainly catch fish by wading with a fly rod, so don't give up if that's what you really want to do. However, it's also a lot more challenging because the area you can cover with a fly rod is much more limited. By that I mean your casts will only be about a third as long as you could cast with a spinning rod, and that's assuming that you're a pretty good fly caster. I've caught lots of fish by blind casting with a fly rod, but just be aware that you would probably catch a lot more if you use spinning gear since you're simply covering that much more water.

You also have to stay in shallower water to wade fish effectively with a fly rod, usually knee deep or less. I've done it up to waist deep and caught some nice trout, but it's a much more physical effort because you have to lift your arms high to cast. Also, be sure to get a stripping basket of some type that you can wear around your waist. It will keep the line from tangling around you or sinking down around your feet (which even a "floating" line will do sometimes). A stripping basket also lets you cast much farther by avoiding any water friction from the shooting line.

Finally, you'll have the best chance by getting into an area that has lots of very shallow and clear water. The ideal fly rod wading experience is when you can spot the fish first, either cruising or tailing. You really need clear and shallow water to do that (although tailers can be seen in murky water too). If you don't have a motor boat, seriously consider getting a kayak because it will give you access to miles of good flats that you simply can't drive up to. If that's not in the plans either, you'll need to get some tips, buy some maps or books for drive up wade fishing areas. Christmas Bay is not a bad place to start.

Good luck.


----------



## Travelingwithbuddy (May 6, 2009)

Hey, thanks Bruce J., you sure gave some great advice, love it.

I did end up trying some fly fishing, I really do like it a lot, because I think it's more "fishing". I first gave 2 hours worth of spinning rod while wading at St. Charles Bay and not one bite. Then I got my fly pole out and still didn't have a bite, BUT I had FUN!!!

Thanks for taking time


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Having the most fun is definitely the first priority! 

If blind casting for reds or trout with a fly rod, I will usually use a small popper like a VIP, since it's easier to cast, or a small light spoon fly like a Horbey. Most fly shops will have these flies or an equivalent. I think the popper or spoon create more noise which might attract fish from a greater distance. These flies also work well for tailing fish, but if the fish are particularly picky I'll switch to a shrimpy type fly like a small "roadkill" seaducer, bean chain eye clouser, or anythng that will land quietly and sink slowly.

Let's have a report when you have more fun!


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

Go and see sally moffet she is a guide at the palm harbor and she specializes in salt water fly fishing either in a skiff or a yak.she is well known in rockport.


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

TRY A POPPER WITH A 10" LEADER BEHIND IT WITH A CLOUSER MINNOW TIED ON.
IT WORKS LIKE A POPPING CORK.


----------



## Saltyfly (Dec 13, 2008)

Actually, I found a gold spoon fly to be very effective on reds on the grass flats around Port Aransas and N. Padre. I consistantly catch more fish on the spoon fly than my fishing buddies on conventional... at least on redfish. Good luck.


----------

